# Cher veröffentlicht neue Single “Woman´s World” am 18. Juni



## Claudia (11 Juni 2013)

​
*Lange haben wir von Cher nichts mehr gehört, doch jetzt gab Cher bekannt, dass ihre neue Single “Woman´s World” am 18. Juni erscheinen wird.*

Zum ersten Mal wird Cher ihren neuen Song “Woman´s World” beim Staffelfinale am 18. Juni von “The Voice” in Amerika performen. Gleichzeitig wird auch die Single in den bekannten Downloadportalen veröffentlicht.

“Woman’s World” ist die erste Single aus ihrem noch unbetitelten 25. Studioalbum. Der Song wurde von Paul Oakenfold, Matt Morris und Anthony Crawford geschrieben und von Oakenfold produziert, musikalisch besitzt er Merkmale von Electropop, Eurodance und House.

Nach fast zehn Jahren, ohne neues Material zu veröffentlichen, hatte Cher 2010 im Musical-Drama Burlesque an der Seite von Christina Aguilera ein Comeback. Für den Soundtrack nahm sie die beiden Lieder “Welcome to Burlesque” und “You Haven’t Seen the Last of Me” auf, für die sie vorwiegend positive Kritiken erhielt. Anfang 2011 begann sie mit der Arbeit an einem neuen Solo-Album.

Im Oktober 2012 gelangten vor Fertigstellung des Albums Teile der geplanten Lead-Single “Woman’s World” ins Internet, die zuvor ein DJ in einem Club in Michigan abgespielt hatte; Cher zeigte sich auf ihrer Twitter-Seite unzufrieden darüber.
Sobald zudem eine Demo-Version in voller Länge an die Öffentlichkeit gelangte, entschieden sich Cher und die Produktionsfirma Warner Bros. für eine vorzeitige Veröffentlichung des Songs. Cher erklärte : “Wir dachten, wir hätten genug Zeit, doch “Woman’s World” begann überall auf der Welt unerwartet aufzutauchen!”

Am 22. November 2012 wurde das Lied auf Chers offizieller Webseite als kostenloser Online-Stream hochgeladen. Auf Twitter kündigte Cher nach mehreren Verschiebungen die Single-Veröffentlichung für Juni 2013 an, mit dem Album im September folgend. Ein Musikvideo unter der Regie von Ray Kay (u.a. Poker Face) wurde im Januar 2013 produziert.

*Text wurde geschrieben von Sebastian Heide*


----------



## beachkini (11 Juni 2013)

Kann man der alten zeiten wegen schon nicht anders und muss es sich zumindest anhören.


Und dann lästern


----------



## Xtinalover (13 Juni 2013)

Christina Aguilera wird übrigens auch bei the Voice am 18. Juni zusammen mit Pitbull Feel this Moment performen. Und ab September kann man den Engel auch wieder als Jurorin in der 5. Staffel von the Voice auf NBC bestaunen!
Christina Aguilera Performing on Voice Finale - YouTube


----------

